# consumables in the shop



## indianajoe (Dec 20, 2012)

As I was working in the shop today I started thinking about the consumables I often use. I think besides the usual glue, screws, and nails, I use wax paper and painters tape the most. What does everyone else use a lot of?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Sanding suppies & poly finish.

M


----------



## Rentvent (Jan 28, 2016)

foam brushes and Nitrile gloves. I use the used glove as a baggie to store the brush for the next coat.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Sandpaper. I refuse to use worn sandpaper. 
Dowels, last project consumed 20' of 1/4" maple dowels. 
Lacquer thinner, I buy it by the gallon. Darn can is always empty.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

mineral spirits, acetone, sand paper and small plastic containers for all sorts of things.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

clamps, i only use brand new clamps.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Stir sticks, mix cups, disposable gloves (sometimes, and less so since I modified good quality gloves by cutting them off below the wrists), 1" chip brushes.

Then there are band saw blades


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just the usual stuff you use in a wood working shop.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Wood I only use wood once! and I use heaps of it!
I also have the same problem with my Lacquer thinner tins as well.
No forgetting I am also a silent partner in a sandpaper business somewhere!

Otherwise its all of the above for me!

Oh and patience too its always seems to run out quite often lately as well, but a bottle to the head usually tops it up!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Do beer and pretzels count?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Oreos and masking tape


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's one nobody mentions…
Non-stick parchment paper from the kitchen. This stuff is miraculous! I just did a glue-up with epoxy last night night. I covered the clamp support with parchment paper and, when the epoxy was cured, peeled it right off.

And I didn't see anyone mention mineral spirits here - I buy it by the gallon!


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Large and small popsicle sticks for mixing dyes and finishes, 2 oz plastic cups for dye, nitrile gloves, butcher paper for glue ups, kraft paper for finishing, 3M PPS liners/tops, Scott shop towels, mineral spirits, naptha, DNA by the gallon, alox for rust prevention, electricity, my energy (getting less renewable every year).


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Painters tape, foam brushes, glue, wax paper…and PENCILS (as mine disappear on a regular basis)


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Blue paper shop towels.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Lots of masking tape, buy it by the bundle 
20lb box of rags at a time
5 gal lacquer thinner
5 gal mineral spirits
touch up artists paint brushes


----------



## indianajoe (Dec 20, 2012)

I forgot about beer, prtezels, and oreos. I go through plenty of all of those.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

While they last longer than sand paper, blades. Table saw, miter saw, planer, band saw, jig saw, scroll saw, circular saw, drill bits, router bits.

At least some can be resharpened for another useful period of time.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I seem to go through chip brushes as fast as I do rags.


----------

